# How do I get a natural vanilla scent in M&P?



## elegantworld (Aug 26, 2014)

So I've been researching this lately and while a natural vanilla scent doesn't seem to be easy to achieve in HP or CP, I can't find any information for M&P.
I'd assume it works better for M&P since there is no reaction with lye to worry about. 
Has anyone had any success in using Vanilla Absolute or Vanilla Oleoresin, or even vanilla beans to achieve a vanilla scent in M&P? 
If so how did you add it, and how much did you use?


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 26, 2014)

I just finished skimming through an experiment on this site and according to the results, vanilla oleoresin is not the best choice if you want a strong vanilla scent in soap.

The following link addresses the use of vanilla absolute: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=15368

Lastly, this link has an interesting tidbit from soapqueen (post #4): http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=13676


----------



## MikeG (Aug 27, 2014)

I am no expert, very new to soap making. But I would try infusing a few vanilla beans in oil. The soap should hold the fragrance from the oil, and then you can use the left over pods and seeds for cooking... that way nothing goes to waste. Those beans are not cheap. Or you could dry the pods out and grind them into a powder then add that to the soap. Not sure if this helps but I figured I would give my 2 cents


----------



## elegantworld (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes I had stumbled upon a few of those articles LunaSkye  But again they're talking about cold process, the info from SoapQueen on infusing was interesting though.

Yes I like the idea of infusing Mike, since you can't add a lot of oil to M&P though, I'm not sure how much the fragrance would come through or how long it would last...it would be interesting to try though.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (Aug 29, 2014)

I've dried beans and finely ground them, to add to my M&P.  It works beautifully, and the scent is strong for about 6 months, but it fades very quickly after that period.  If your soap will be used on a regular basis, before 6 months or so, though, it's a lovely additive.  
For a 2 or 3 pound batch, I used 2 beans ground.  As for an infusion, based only on my own experiences, the fragrance won't last much longer than a few weeks.  As suggested earlier, you could try to infuse some in a small amount of the actual base, and see if it gives you a decent scent that will last a bit longer than in additional oil or steam processing.


----------



## elegantworld (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks, SoapyQueen! That's great to know, I will defs add some ground beans then


----------



## holistichonnies (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't know ANYTHINH about soap making but the essential oil called benzoin has a vanilla aroma. It is a base note so will last. I use it on my lotion bars, whipped butters etc and works well. But I understand some essential oils react differently in soap making so don't know if this would bugger up your batch 


Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## elegantworld (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, that's good to know  It should work since this is for melt and pour instead of HP or CP.


----------



## lyssamahrie (Sep 4, 2014)

There is no actual essential oil but a vanilla bean Infused oil works well. I also like the ground bean method


----------

